# Hi there, this is my first time using a forum so could you please help me



## Brent (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi there. My name is Brent. Im 18 years old and for the last 6 months I've been having serious problems with my stomach. This is my firsttime using a forum so I'm going to try my best to explain my situation.I do not know why but my stomach constantly makes loud growls, and I leak gas constantly. I have no control over my flatulence, and the smell is unbearable. I have already lost all of my friends due to this problem and now I am struggling to cope with my metric exams.I am even having serious doubts about going to a university next year. I've already been accepted to study but I do not think I would make it because of this problem. Guys I really need your help, I don't know what to do. I'm not sure whether or not I have ibs, lactose intolerance or some infection. All I know is that the smell gets much worse when I have ice cream or chocolates / and when I sweat, especially once I come out of the bathroom. I am also not sure if i am lactose intolerant because i avoided having any dairy products for 4 days and I was still leaking gas. Also my stomach makes such a big growl that If i place my hand on my stomach I can feel it vibrate.The stomach growls usually start around 1 hour after I eat a meal, sometimes sooner, but even if i don't eat anything it still growls.I've been eating healthily for the past month now, and i am taking loads of probiotics, nothing seems to help.If you have any idea what is wrong with me please let me know!I will truly appreciate any advice given!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you seen a Doctor? You should really see one and get a proper diagnosis. In the meantime ... have you tried any Digestive Enzymes?? Ask for them at your local health food store.


----------



## Brent (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been to numerous doctors and I even went to a gastroenterologist. They don't know whats wrong with me. And I've tried taking gastrochoice ibs, It contains somedigestive enzymes, it didnt make a difference tho.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try a different brand of Probiotics with different bacterial strains in it. Sometimes when one strain or collection of strains doesn't help..... another does.You want a Digestive Enzyme that has ingredients similiar to this product:http://www.swansonvitamins.com/natrol-digest-support-60-caps?SourceCode=INTL405&CAWELAID=129498745&cagpspn=pla&gclid=COqy_tWSmLMCFY-d4AodHAIAlgWhat did the Gastroenterologist suggest? What was his diagnosis?Do you use a simethicone (anti-gas) product WITH your meals?Have you been tested for Small Intestine Bacterial Overgowth (SIBO)?


----------



## Brent (Oct 22, 2012)

The gastroenterologist first thought that it was just excess acid, but now he's not sure, he recommended that I go for an endoscope.But I'l only be able to go for it in 3 weeks time due to exams.And I use enzymes before my meals, and I have not been tested for SIBO.I also notice that the smell gets really bad after I exercise, or when I'm sweating.Any other ideas.And thanks for your help, it really means a lot!


----------



## GloLo (Nov 3, 2012)

Find out what foods are trigger foods and stop eating them. For example, high FODMAP foods are suppose to trigger IBS, so try eating more low FODMAP foods. Google FODMAPS and read about them. I'm trying it out starting Monday and will be eliminating ALL the bad trigger foods on the list for about three weeks. Hopefully I'll have some relief too. Then I plan to slowly re-introduce some foods, but not milk products since I'm allergic. This test will definitely tell me whether I am gluten-sensitive because I got tested for celiac and I am not allergic to gluten or any other foods. When explaining my symptoms to my doctor, he just said to eat a high fiber diet. Since this didn't help at all, I decided to research myself. This is when I found FODMAPS. I heard it can really help some people so it's worth a try. I hope you find what works for you.


----------

